
How to Waste a Lot of Money in Software Development - jcwentz
http://blogs.slcdug.org/jjacobson/archive/2007/02/23/6628.aspx
======
jwecker
How to Waste a Lot of Money in Software Development: _Neglect to fire_ people
who need to be fired and/or neglect to have a little bit of new blood flowing
into the program- especially if it's a long-lived program. If there is a
programmer not pulling their weight or not passionate about the project or
programming in general- move them or help them find another job. Otherwise
they'll be a drag on everyone. Don't let the accountant decide whom to fire.
The team knows.

Anyone who has seen a government IT department (except for NASA) knows what
I'm talking about.

